# Sticky  State run RRP



## RCP

Today Washington State was added to the list of states who run the RRP Program, make sure you know what your state requires. All states are required to be "as strict as" EPA RRP, but the states that have adopted the rule have some differences. 
Here are two sites to find your state.

This one is from a company who also sells RRP Supplies
Lead Records

This one is from Healthy Homes, an organization that does a great job providing info.

State Delegations


----------



## RCP

*Maryland changes*

This came from a listserv I am on, so no source link.


> Last night, the Maryland General Assembly adopted House Bill 1033 by a
> final vote in the House of 122 to 11. This Legislation strengthens
> current Maryland law by mandating the test for toxic lead dust in older
> rental properties. Effective January 1, 2012, this law will require
> that all pre-1950 rental properties pass a lead dust test prior to
> occupancy. Previously, owners had the option to either a visual test
> (which has no scientific basis and was shown to allow to be unreliable)
> or a lead dust test. This change, eliminates the subjective visual
> standard replaces it with a scientifically sound and objective dust
> testing at every change in occupancy.
> 
> The Bill also requires heightened property maintenance measures to
> enhance lead safety upon the notice that a resident child under 6 has an
> elevated blood lead level or when the owner is presented with a formal
> "Notice of Defect" noting chipping paint or structural issues by the
> occupant. Upon receipt of the Notice, the owner, within 30 days, must
> complete nine prescribed lead hazard reduction steps that target high
> risk areas such as windows and friction surfaces and pass the mandated
> lead dust test. If the owner is unable to complete those requirements
> within 30 days, there is a measure for temporarily relocation of the
> residents to a lead free or otherwise compliant property. The Bill also
> provides additional enforcement powers to the Maryland Department of the
> Environment that will stream-line the agency's ability to quickly pursue
> non-compliant owners while expanding the available remedies. Finally, as
> the number of children poisoned in rental housing continues to decline,
> the Maryland General Assembly has ordered a Summer Study to examine
> steps necessary to reduce poisonings in owner occupied properties as
> well as rental properties built between 1951 and 1978 (Baltimore banned
> lead-based paint in 1951, but it was not banned nationally until 1978).
> 
> The Coalition to End Childhood Lead Poisoning would like to thank
> Delegate Nathaniel Oaks and Delegate Maggie McIntosh (Chair of the
> Environmental Matters Committee) and Senator Lisa Gladden for their
> sponsorship of this important legislation. Critical to the Bill's
> passage was the support of Governor Martin O'Malley, Lieutenant Governor
> Anthony Brown, the Governor's Legislative Office, the Maryland
> Departments of the Environment and Health, the Mayor of Baltimore and
> the County Executive of Prince Georges County - as well as many parents
> and responsible property owners. The Governor's support for this
> legislation is a continuation of the Governor and Lt. Governor's long
> time commitment and leadership in working to eliminate childhood lead
> poisoning and to protect Maryland's children. The bill language is
> available at www.mlis.state.md.us under "Bill and Information Status."
> Again, we thank everyone involved that took time to testify, write
> letters, and make phone calls over the past three years to bring this
> Bill to passage. This legislation will better protect Maryland's
> children from the tragic and irreversible effects of lead poisoning and
> advance the mission to ensure that every child has access to green,
> healthy and lead safe housing.


----------



## RCP

Georgia Documents available here


----------



## marksimon112

Nice thanks bro! very good help!


----------



## Roamer

Washington DC requires its own certification through their District Dept of the Environment. Essentially, if you've been certified by the EPA you just submit proof to them with your application and pay the annual fee $300 and change. 

Our experience with the DDoE has been hit or miss. We do get referred by them on projects that their inspectors have cited lead hazards. Typically, these are low-rent apartment units. The landlords are forced by the city to rectify their lead issues before renting the units so they are over the proverbial barrel. In DC, you don't have to pay rent if your landlord has been cited and hasn't rectified the problem. for an existing occupant. This can lead to many issues trying to schedule the work as the occupant is generally reluctant to have the work done since they don't have to pay rent while the hazards exist. We have been involved in two different jobs where the landlord had to get a legal entry order for us to do the work without the renter's permission.


----------



## Bender

Renters rights are mind boggling


----------

